# Should I get a multi tool?



## Fezman92 (Nov 24, 2020)

I know that some EMTs have multi tools in addition to Raptors. I’m wonder your thoughts.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 24, 2020)

I have one in my bag. It stays there until I have needed it which isn’t very often but times have occurred.

I carry another one with me on my flight vest.


----------



## Fezman92 (Nov 24, 2020)

Anything specific?


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 24, 2020)

absolutely.  I recommend this one:






or this one:






some people love their multitools; I've had three over my career, and two have since been lost or discarded.  personally, I don't see the attracting of carrying one; the 3rd ones stays in my duty belt, and I can't think of the last time I actually pulled it out, let alone used it.

If you want to spend the money on one, go nuts.  it's your money









						9 Multi-Tools That Push The Design Envelope
					

For those wanting to spoon oatmeal one moment and repair a horse-drawn carriage the next, this list of mold-bending multi-tools is for you.




					gearjunkie.com


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 24, 2020)

I carry one that I've had for years. I broke the screwdriver recently and sent it in to Leatherman for repair. I'm getting a leatherman Wave to replace it.

If you DO decide to buy a multitool, sign up for Leatherman PRO. Do NOT ever pay full price for that stuff. https://www.leatherman.com/pro.html


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 24, 2020)

Pretty much any leatherman will do perfect. Never had any issues with any of mine.


----------



## CCCSD (Nov 24, 2020)

Or just wang on it with your reflex hammer...


----------



## Tigger (Nov 24, 2020)

Carried a wave for years on my belt, but with raptors plus a knife I had essentially stopped using it. I kept leaving at the station and didn't have it for mountain bike rides where I actually used it, so now it lives in my sick red mountain bike fanny pack.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 25, 2020)

Seems like the day I needed it, I didn’t have it. I just started to carry it all the time to fully insure I’d never need it.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Dec 9, 2020)

I have a Core and an OHT. Use them semi-frequently. They're useful.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 9, 2020)

MackTheKnife said:


> I have a Core and an OHT. Use them semi-frequently. They're useful.


They're useful when you don't have the appropriate tool available.  I carried a basic Leatherman every day and pretty much only used the pliers on the O2 tank when we couldn't find the wrench.


----------



## Fastfrankie19151 (Jul 3, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> I carry one that I've had for years. I broke the screwdriver recently and sent it in to Leatherman for repair. I'm getting a leatherman Wave to replace it.
> 
> If you DO decide to buy a multitool, sign up for Leatherman PRO. Do NOT ever pay full price for that stuff. https://www.leatherman.com/pro.html


You will love the wave I have one great tool I carry it daily usually in a pocket of my pants or some times on my belt.


----------



## The Possum (Aug 31, 2021)

I had a Leatherman for years. I now have a Gerber multi pliers. Honestly I don't carry either of them. I carry a knife in my pocket and my trauma shears have a cut out to open the '02 tanks. That's all I really need.


----------



## NightHealer865 (Oct 23, 2021)

I carry the leatherman Skeletool RX on me everywhere, work and off duty. I’ll carry my raptors that were issued to me by my agency as well. The Skeletool has a few screw drivers, pliers, a rescue knife and a glass breaker. Good for almost any situation I’d need a multi tool for


----------

